# G.A. Precision



## Chad (Jul 15, 2011)

The Crusader


----------



## Chad (Jul 15, 2011)

Day one and two-
Did the barrel break in: fire one, clean repeat 10x(left group of 8rds, first two off paper)
Then started the 5rd groups w/ cleaning after each, Remington 168(right group)






Hornady 168 AMAX





*Cold bore(above) was a flyer from another target w/ OBR kneeling*
Day three

200yds, cleaning between each 5rd group:






Now that the barrel breakin in is done I will start cycling through about six different factory match loads and see how they print. Then I will pick one,
zero the scope and shoot some distance.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 15, 2011)

Man I would like to have your job!


----------



## Chad (Dec 26, 2011)

Shooting the new Hornady 178 BTHP. five shot groups, prone, rear bag




Other shot holes; zeroing .22lr, CCI standard velocity from CZ452

Confirming elevation at 550yds, 3.8mil, 3rds clustered on top of each other, POA center of the horns,  DA 1100, 35F, 27.58inHG, 45%H, prone w/ pack/bag.


----------



## fox1371 (Dec 26, 2011)

I hate you so much.


----------



## pardus (Dec 23, 2013)

Very nice indeed.

I just had a look at the specs on that rifle, 3/8 MOA guarantee, impressive!


----------



## Chad (Dec 24, 2013)

pardus said:


> Very nice indeed.
> 
> I just had a look at the specs on that rifle, 3/8 MOA guarantee, impressive!



Yes. Difficult for me to shoot the rifle that well consistantly. I expect to shoot around .5moa off of a bipod w/ rear field bag with ammo that shoots well in the rifle. I think it has shot every type of match ammunition I have tried under MOA. 

This was the good run from yesterday:

100m, five shot groups, USO 5-25x @ 20x






Shot off the robo-rest:


----------

